# Cuba



## luis masci

Hola gente, he notado la presencia de varios cubanos en este foro. No obstante, no pude constatar (al menos todavía) que alguno de ellos esté escribiendo desde su propio terruño. Por lo que he escuchado sobre la isla pensaría que esto es improbable.  
La pregunta sería: siendo el uso de Internet cada día más popular ¿no está quedando Cuba como fuera del mundo? ¿Es Castro y su régimen enteramente responsable de esta situación  o EEUU (y sus aliados) tienen gran parte de la culpa por infligirles un bloqueo que hace escasear hasta lo más elemental que uno pueda imaginarse?


----------



## grumpus

luis masci said:
			
		

> Hola gente, he notado la presencia de varios cubanos en este foro. No obstante, no pude constatar (al menos todavía) que alguno de ellos esté escribiendo desde su propio terruño. Por lo que he escuchado sobre la isla pensaría que esto es improbable.
> La pregunta sería: siendo el uso de Internet cada día más popular ¿no está quedando Cuba como fuera del mundo? ¿Es Castro y su régimen enteramente responsable de esta situación  o EEUU (y sus aliados) tienen gran parte de la culpa por infligirles un bloqueo que hace escasear hasta lo más elemental que uno pueda imaginarse?




Hola Luis,
I think they have total access to the internet.  I have colleagues there I send email.  The society is actually very open in terms of information, things aren't hidden from people.  When I was there in 2003, people were very open about what they thought about Castro.  
He actually has a lot of support (maybe not the government structures though) and a lot of detractors.  Very interesting place.


saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Otro factor es el económico. Una cosa es que el gobierno te deje y otra que tengas con que.


----------



## Víctor Martínez

Mentira repetida muchas veces se vuelve verdad...

En Cuba se le echa la culpa de todo lo malo al bloqueo. Si pasan muchos huracanes es culpa del bloqueo, si hay sequia es cupla del bloqueo tambien. 

La culpa de los males en Cuba no se debe al bloqueo precisamente de EEUU.

El acceso a internet es limitado, independientemente de los recursos disponibles. Una cosa es que no existieran computadoras y medios de acceso a internet y otra acceso completo y abierto a internet.


----------



## Víctor Martínez

Grumpus,

Puedes mandar emails pero no a cualquiera. Y lo mas importante es que no puedes hablar (escribirles) abiertamente de lo que te parezca ni ellos tampoco. A favor todo lo que quieras, pero no otra cosa, pues puedes perjudicarlos.

Personas bien informadas y educadas las puedes encontrar a montones tambien en cualquier parte del mundo.

Tal vez la explicacion de ese fenomeno este en que la carencia, de informacion en este caso, hace que uno trate de buscar lo que puedas, lo mejor posible de cualquier forma y por cualquier medio.

Cuando tienes poco aprovechas mas. Esta es una experiencia adquirida por todos los cubanos gracias a Castro o al bloqueo o a los dos.

Tambien esta el factor con quien te relaciones.


----------



## luis masci

Cuando requiero información sobre Cuba siempre pasan cosas como las que estamos viendo aquí; me refiero a que aparece gente dando información antagónica. Lo curioso es que he hablado con personas que han estado allí y ocurre lo mismo. Para unos la isla es poco menos que un paraíso mientras para otros es casi un infierno.  
Tratemos de despojarnos de todo prejuicio y seamos objetivos, con la simple premisa de arribar a la verdad (o lo más próximo a ella que sea posible).
Me contó alguien que estuvo allí en un hotel para turistas, que había una sola computadora con acceso a internet para todos los huéspedes y que costaba 6 dólares la hora. 
También me dijo que escaseaban cosas tan elementales como las pilas o baterías, hojas de afeitar, etc.
Es una persona confiable y, como yo, con una visión imparcial  así que no tengo porque no creerle. Pero claro… cada uno habla  de acuerdo a lo que vio en el lugar donde estuvo. Lo que no significa que sea en todos lados así. 
También les creo a Grumpus y Víctor por ejemplo… pero puede que ellos hablen por la partecita de la cosa que conocen. Por eso creo que sería interesante “escuchar” testimonios (dejando las pasiones de lado por favor),para sumar esas partecitas y tener un panorama más completo.  
Digo…opino…ustedes tienen la palabra.


----------



## grumpus

Víctor Martínez said:
			
		

> Grumpus,
> 
> Puedes mandar emails pero no a cualquiera. Y lo mas importante es que no puedes hablar (escribirles) abiertamente de lo que te parezca ni ellos tampoco. A favor todo lo que quieras, pero no otra cosa, pues puedes perjudicarlos.
> 
> Personas bien informadas y educadas las puedes encontrar a montones tambien en cualquier parte del mundo.
> 
> Tal vez la explicacion de ese fenomeno este en que la carencia, de informacion en este caso, hace que uno trate de buscar lo que puedas, lo mejor posible de cualquier forma y por cualquier medio.
> 
> Cuando tienes poco aprovechas mas. Esta es una experiencia adquirida por todos los cubanos gracias a Castro o al bloqueo o a los dos.
> 
> Tambien esta el factor con quien te relaciones.




De acuerdo, Victor.
Pero esto es muy diferente de lo que estabas diciendo arriba.  He vivido en Mexico y he viajado un monton en Latino America -- Cuba esta arriba de todos los paises que he visitado en cuestiones de preparacion de la gente (pues, la gente normal, comun y corriente, digamos).  Mira, es un lugar represor, no lo niego. Me gustaria que Castro y su gobierno desapeciera.  Pero te pregunto, como seria Cuba si los EEUU no lo hubieran atacado durante 40 annos.  Los pocos recursos que tiene el pais estan bien distribuidos, no como en Mexico o Costa Rica.  Y el pueblo se ha beneficiado mucho.

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Juri

He estado en Cuba.Solo a Cuba existe un  valido servicio medico e social, e solo a Cuba  pueden estudiar tambien los hijos de los pobres.Es ridiculo
el bloqueo de los gringos.El gigante tener miedo de un raton!


----------



## grumpus

luis masci said:
			
		

> Cuando requiero información sobre Cuba siempre pasan cosas como las que estamos viendo aquí; me refiero a que aparece gente dando información antagónica. Lo curioso es que he hablado con personas que han estado allí y ocurre lo mismo. Para unos la isla es poco menos que un paraíso mientras para otros es casi un infierno.
> Tratemos de despojarnos de todo prejuicio y seamos objetivos, con la simple premisa de arribar a la verdad (o lo más próximo a ella que sea posible).
> Me contó alguien que estuvo allí en un hotel para turistas, que había una sola computadora con acceso a internet para todos los huéspedes y que costaba 6 dólares la hora.
> También me dijo que escaseaban cosas tan elementales como las pilas o baterías, hojas de afeitar, etc.
> Es una persona confiable y, como yo, con una visión imparcial  así que no tengo porque no creerle. Pero claro… cada uno habla  de acuerdo a lo que vio en el lugar donde estuvo. Lo que no significa que sea en todos lados así.
> También les creo a Grumpus y Víctor por ejemplo… pero puede que ellos hablen por la partecita de la cosa que conocen. Por eso creo que sería interesante “escuchar” testimonios (dejando las pasiones de lado por favor),para sumar esas partecitas y tener un panorama más completo.
> Digo…opino…ustedes tienen la palabra.




De acuerdo, Luis 
que hagan comentarios los demas.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## luis masci

Juri said:
			
		

> El gigante tener miedo de un raton!


Siempre me intrigó porque razón ningún gobierno de USA perpetró una invasión abierta en la isla. Sobretodo después que Cuba se quedó sin el sostén de la URSS. 
¿Será porque  no consideran a Castro como una amenaza seria? 
¿Será porque hay algún acuerdo “oculto” con Fidel?
¿Será que la caña de azúcar resulta mucho menos atractiva que el petróleo?
Vaya uno a saber...


----------



## cubaMania

Luis, el acceso al internet está muy limitado en Cuba, y resulta de dos cosas:
1. la represión del gobierno cubano
2. la escasez de recursos
a. escasez que resulta del fallo del sistema económico
b. escasez que resulta del bloqueo

El bloqueo sí hace daño a los cubanos y yo por una estoy completamente en contra al bloqueo. Pero, claro, como dijeron arriba, no es como algunos dicen que el bloqueo es responsable de todos los problemas que algunos atribuyen--pero en parte sí es responsable.

Una cosa muy importante para decir es que el bloqueo existe por la infuencia de los exilios cubanos en EE.UU. La gran mayoría de estadounidenses y también de los legisladores de los otros 49 estados (excepto el estado de Florida) quieren acabar con el bloqueo. Los que huyeron de Cuba despues de la revolución de Fidel Castro (1959) formaron un gran frente política en Florida y continuan con mucha influencia. Pueden entregar los votos de Florida para cualquier candidato presidencial. También elijen representantes legislativos que son cubano-americanos que influyen la conservación del bloqueo. (Ej. Ileana Ros-Lehtinen, Lincoln Diaz-Balart, Mario Diaz-Balart, Mel Martinez, etc.)

Y también te doy algunos ejemplos del uso de internet que ilustran algo del porqué de las respuestas opuestas que recibes a tus preguntas:
1. Un amigo mío en Cuba me escribe correos electrónicos. Tiene que ir a una instalación pública. Ahí las computadoras tienen acceso limitado al internet, no mucho más que correo electrónico y algunas páginas de la red internas a Cuba. Como el me dice, siempre tiene que esperar en "colas hasta mañana" y cuando entra tiene solamente 15 minutos de uso y entonces regresa al final de la cola para esperar la segunda oportunidad.
2. Una amiga mía en Cuba está casada con un hombre de más echufe. No es parte del gobierno, solo que viene de una familia conectada con un músico famoso del pasado--pues por cualquier razón tiene un poco más. Esta amiga tiene computadora en su casa desde que me escribe los correos. He visto la computadora, y es vieja y lente, pero sí la tiene, y sea legal o ilegal no lo sé y no pregunto.
3. Cuando visité en Cuba quize enseñar un sitio en la red a un amigo cubano, pero no pude porque las computadoras en el hotel fueron disponibles solamente para los extranjeros. Esos (como dijeron arriba $6 por hora) tienen acceso al internet sin los limites que tienen los que usan los cubanos--pero no los permiten usar los cubanos. !Hasta que no me dejaron tener mi amigo conmigo en el mismo cuarto con la computadora!

En suma, es una situación muy complicada y hay que verla desde varios puntos de vista para entenderla sin prejuicio.

Habiendo dado algunos hechos del caso, ahora doy opinión mía que el bloqueo es maligno, es un gran error, y sumamente inmorál. Hace daño a la población inocente en Cuba, ha sido de gran ayuda al gobierno de Cuba en preservar la represión, y al mismo tiempo viola los derechos de nosotros los estadounidenses. Antes del gobierno de G.W. Bush poco a poco las restricciones del bloqueo se aflojaron--por eso yo pude viajar a Cuba legalmente. Ahora, el gobierno de G.W.Bush--respondiendo a la presión política de los cubano-americanos en el estado de Florida--ha intensificado las restricciones. Ya no puedo ni viajar a Cuba, ni enviar un solo centavo a mis amigos en Cuba para aliviar un poquitito la escasez de las minimas necesidades que sufren todos en Cuba. !Es un crimen!


----------



## Outsider

luis masci said:
			
		

> Siempre me intrigó porque razón ningún gobierno de USA perpetró una invasión abierta en la isla.


Bueno, hubo la invasión de Bahía de Cochinos...

Supongo que una invasión _abierta_ no sería acceptada por el pueblo americano.


----------



## grumpus

luis masci said:
			
		

> Siempre me intrigó porque razón ningún gobierno de USA perpetró una invasión abierta en la isla. Sobretodo después que Cuba se quedó sin el sostén de la URSS.
> ¿Será porque  no consideran a Castro como una amenaza seria?
> ¿Será porque hay algún acuerdo “oculto” con Fidel?
> ¿Será que la caña de azúcar resulta mucho menos atractiva que el petróleo?
> Vaya uno a saber... [/QUOTE,]
> 
> Hola Luis,
> sorry but I'll comment again (ha ha). What Outsider says is accurate about the invasion.
> Also, what CubaMania says seems vary accurate.
> My question still remains.  Would Cuba be as repressive a place, if the U.S. had not continually attacked it (indirectly for the most part)?
> Most people in the U.S. want relations with Cuba, this is what poll after poll has shown.
> We have relations with far more repressive governments in the world.
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus


----------



## grumpus

Outsider said:
			
		

> Bueno, hubo la invasión de Bahía de Cochinos...
> 
> Supongo que una invasión _abierta_ no sería acceptada por el pueblo americano.



Hi Outsider et al.

one more important element here with regards to invasion of Cuba.  The U.S. only invades defenseless countries e.g., Iraq, Afghanistan, Grenada, Panama etc (not North Korea, Cuba because they can and would defend themselves).

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## luis masci

Bueno Cubamanía…tu amigo te debe apreciar muchísimo, no cualquiera se banca hacer cola para tener solo 15 minutos de conexión a internet.  



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Bueno, hubo la invasión de Bahía de Cochinos...


Bueno si… pero terminó en fracaso apenas a las 72 horas de haberse producido; y además en esa época Cuba tenía de respaldo a la URRS y ellos sí que eran un hueso duro de roer. 



			
				grumpus said:
			
		

> one more important element here with regards to invasion of Cuba. The U.S. only invades defenseless countries e.g., Iraq, Afghanistan, Grenada, Panama etc (not North Korea, Cuba because they can and would defend themselves).


Well Grumpus…according what we are seeing Iraq doesn’t seem to be exactly an defenseless country.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

I'm really mad at Cuba and Cubans right now (and the people responsible for taking baseball to Cuba) and kind of wishing they never played baseball. I'm also wondering if the island shoud not be moved to the Pacific Ocean. I'm really mad at that Cuban baseball team for not losing to the Dominican Republic like they were supposed to.

I'll be behind them 100 percent against the Asian team but...man...I hate them right now for eliminating my Dominican team. They have no right to play baseball!


----------



## luis masci

Sorry for you team mate, but as Argentinean I know too little about baseball. But maybe you have ever heard about Diego Maradona (ex-soccer player considered one of the best in this sport), who has lived in Cuba for a while. He fell in love with Cuba and even he has a tattoo with Fidel’s face on his arm (I don’t know what he could do with his arm if someday he changes his mind). 
He gained fame due his uncommon skill with the ball but not due his mind. However what he says has an incredible resonance in the Argentinean media.  
Anyway I still think he isn’t the trustiest one you could come across because his limited intellect; besides I’m sure he was treated as a VIP person in the island and not just a simple guy.


----------



## maxiogee

luis masci said:
			
		

> Diego Maradona.....He gained fame due his uncommon skill with the ball but not due his mind.



*(and uncommon skill with his hand!) *
Is he still a drug addict, or has he got clean?
How does Cuba view "Columbian imports"?


----------



## grumpus

luis masci said:
			
		

> Bueno Cubamanía…tu amigo te debe apreciar muchísimo, no cualquiera se banca hacer cola para tener solo 15 minutos de conexión a internet.
> 
> 
> Bueno si… pero terminó en fracaso apenas a las 72 horas de haberse producido; y además en esa época Cuba tenía de respaldo a la URRS y ellos sí que eran un hueso duro de roer.
> 
> 
> Well Grumpus…according what we are seeing Iraq doesn’t seem to be exactly an defenseless country.




Hola Luis,
excelente punto!  Deberia haber sido una invasion "facil', pero la ignorancia y brutalidad de nuestros "lideres" los a llevado a este desastre. 

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## grumpus

luis masci said:
			
		

> Sorry for you team mate, but as Argentinean I know too little about baseball. But maybe you have ever heard about Diego Maradona (ex-soccer player considered one of the best in this sport), who has lived in Cuba for a while. He fell in love with Cuba and even he has a tattoo with Fidel’s face on his arm (I don’t know what he could do with his arm if someday he changes his mind).
> He gained fame due his uncommon skill with the ball but not due his mind. However what he says has an incredible resonance in the Argentinean media.
> Anyway I still think he isn’t the trustiest one you could come across because his limited intellect; besides I’m sure he was treated as a VIP person in the island and not just a simple guy.




Hi all, 
worship of power is unfortunately common to all of our societies.  In many senses, the same reason Maradona worships Fidel, the Argentinians worshipped Maradona.  Unfortunate, but true.

Back to Luis's repression/internet censorship question.  Seriously, why are we worried about repression in Cuba when it is far worse in other countries in Latin America (in U.S. too for some groups)??  No one is murdered in Cuba for their political views.  Can the same be said of Colombia, Guatemala, Brazil  (Argentina under the military dictatorship)???  There are no street children or death squads in Cuba.  Can the same be said of Colombia and the others???
Because some people have access to the internet or they have cars in Guatemala, is the society less repressive???  

We shouldn't let the media (basically the same everywhere now) set the standard on what is political repression.

Saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Residente Calle 13

grumpus said:
			
		

> Back to Luis's repression/internet censorship question.  Seriously, why are we worried about repression in Cuba when it is far worse in other countries in Latin America (in U.S. too for some groups)??  No one is murdered in Cuba for their political views.



I don't know if that's true. I think worrying about repression anywhere is nole and that just because crimes against humanity are commited in other places that doesn't mean the ones that take place in Cuba (even if they were less harsh or less frequent) are somehow okay.

That being said, I see alot of Puerto Ricans logged on here and I have yet to see a Paraguayan, for example, on one of these forums. There are a lot of Spaniards but very few Bolivians. Do the government in those countries restrict internet access more than in Puerto Rico and Spain? 

I think some of it has to do with things like...how much money people have. Cuba wasn't a rich country before Fidel and the embargo. Maybe it would be if it weren't for Castro but look at the region...it's a poor area.


----------



## grumpus

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's true. I think worrying about repression anywhere is nole and that just because crimes against humanity are commited in other places that doesn't mean the ones that take place in Cuba (even if they were less harsh or less frequent) are somehow okay.
> 
> That being said, I see alot of Puerto Ricans logged on here and I have yet to see a Paraguayan, for example, on one of these forums. There are a lot of Spaniards but very few Bolivians. Do the government in those countries restrict internet access more than in Puerto Rico and Spain?
> 
> I think some of it has to do with things like...how much money people have. Cuba wasn't a rich country before Fidel and the embargo. Maybe it would be if it weren't for Castro but look at the region...it's a poor area.





Right, Residente.  I agree.
I am definitely not an apologist for Castro, but the scale of repression in Cuba is trivial compared to other countries (China for example, Indonesia  etc)  but specifically in Latin America,   Mexico under the PRI, Guatemala (Genocide 1980's, still awful today), Colombia (ni se diga), El Salvador (thousands murdered), Argentina (los desaparecidos 30,000), Brazil (social cleansing of "criminals")  Venezuela (el Caracazo), Chile (Pinochet).  You get the point, I'm sure.  Remember also,  poverty, hunger and social isolation (due to race/class) are also forms of repression.  

saludos,
Grumpus


----------



## Juri

Sobre el "post" 13 de LUIS recuerdo che el sosten de la URSS es suspendido desde 1990, e que un "Acuerdo oculto" es estipulado ya
en 1962 fra Kennedy e Kruščov durante la celebre crisis de misil rusos por el ritiro desde Cuba.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

grumpus said:
			
		

> Right, Residente.  I agree.
> I am definitely not an apologist for Castro, but the scale of repression in Cuba is trivial compared to other countries (China for example, Indonesia  etc)  but specifically in Latin America,   Mexico under the PRI, Guatemala (Genocide 1980's, still awful today), Colombia (ni se diga), El Salvador (thousands murdered), Argentina (los desaparecidos 30,000), Brazil (social cleansing of "criminals")  Venezuela (el Caracazo), Chile (Pinochet).  You get the point, I'm sure.  Remember also,  poverty, hunger and social isolation (due to race/class) are also forms of repression.
> 
> saludos,
> Grumpus


 Yep. Yet I find it troubling that to make Cuba's human rights record look good one has to talk about China and Pinochet. There are human rights violations in the United States but that in no way excuses any violations anywhere, in my humble opinion.


----------



## cubaMania

La revolución que empezó en 1959 ha creado un verdadero milagro social en Cuba. Es imposible visitar en Cuba sin hacer caso del nivel alto de la educación, medicina, igualidad y otros criterios de sociedad humanitaria. Cosa impresionante también es lo bien bien criados que son los niños, los cuales reciben prioridad que nunca he visto en otro paíz ninguno. También existe en la sociedad de Cuba un ambiente social que anima valores de ética social impresionantes.

Pero por otro lado, sin duda falta libertad, faltan los derechos humanos, y existe represión brutal contra cualquier pensamiento disidente. Y sin duda los cubanos sufren de escasez económica.

Pero por otro lado, la política asegura mucha igualdad entre la población (no total, pero mucha), asegurando que todos tienen al menos suficiente para vivir. Esto es en enorme contraste con los horrores económicos y sociales que vemos en muchos paises latinoamericanos como Haiti, Guatemala, Honduras, etc.

Por un lado la revolución ha hecho muchísimo bién salvando Cuba de tantos horrores, por otro lado ha robado libertades y derechos humanos.

Por mi parte, creo que Cuba necesitaba esa revolución, pero que es tiempo para reconocer que la revolución ya triumfó, transformó la sociedad, alcanzó los beneficios, y ahora es tiempo para que los cubanos tengan las libertades y derechos que merecen. !Y como lo merecen, esa noble gente, esa noble sociedad! !Es tiempo! Pero por otro lado no es tiempo para los EE.UU. y tampoco los exilios cubano-americanos dictar o imponer nada nadita. Es para los cubanos que quedan en Cuba decidir su futuro. Si quieren continuar con el socialismo, está bien, tienen el derecho de tener cualquier sistema económico que prefieran.

Abajo el bloqueo inmoral. La injeréncia desde Miami, EE.UU. no ayuda la población cubana y no fomenta la libertad, sino perpetúa la represión en Cuba.


----------



## Juri

Puedo me subscribir en pleno!


----------



## luis masci

Yo también estoy plenamente de acuerdo con la posta de Cubamanía (si es que eso fue lo que Juri intentó decir en español).
Me parece que la transformación que logró la revolución del 59 no se limitó meramente a lo económico, sino que cambió toda una filosofía de vida y por eso los cubanos pueden soportar vivir con tantas falencias materiales. Quiero decir que aparentemente para la mayoría de ellos la prioridad no es tener dinero. Esto para quienes hemos sido educados en sociedades netamente capitalistas es inverosímil. Para nosotros el dinero representa todo. Bienestar,seguridad, poder, prestigio…inclusive, al menos en países como en el que yo vivo, tener o no dinero puede significar la diferencia entre vivir o morir si uno tiene la mala fortuna de toparse con alguna enfermedad seria, o puede también significar la diferencia entre ir a la cárcel o salir absuelto. En pocas palabras, el dinero es el dios del capitalismo.  
Me parece que los cubanos (al menos quienes han nacido después de la revolución) tienen  otra mentalidad bastante diferente a la nuestra (me refiero a los de los países capitalistas).


----------



## cuchuflete

La pregunta de Luis era--



> La pregunta sería: siendo el uso de Internet cada día más popular ¿no está quedando Cuba como fuera del mundo? ¿Es Castro y su régimen enteramente responsable de esta situación o EEUU (y sus aliados) tienen gran parte de la culpa por infligirles un bloqueo que hace escasear hasta lo más elemental que uno pueda imaginarse?  http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=761036


----------



## Juri

EEUU ha impedido mucho el desarrollo economico de Cuba,Castro no es enteramente responsable: sin bastante produccion de riqueza no se puede progresar.(Neanche comprar computadores)


----------



## luis masci

Ahora que Castro podría estar seriamente enfermo los cubanos disidentes salieron a “festejar”. Algo que me parece horrible.
Primero porque la enfermedad nunca debe ser motivo de alegría (sea quien sea quien la padezca) 
Segundo porque no hay ninguna garantía de que sin Castro cesará el régimen; me parece que aunque el sea la figura emblemática, es como un símbolo. Supongo que hay muchos otros que mantienen a Cuba siendo lo que es.


----------



## Fernando

Cuando murió Franco tampoco hubo exactamente duelo entre los opositores al régimen.

En tiempos de Franco se decía por sus adictos que después de Franco estarían las instituciones (franquistas). Sus instituciones duraron tres meses.


----------



## Juri

Duraron demasiado
Significa que ho tenido tiempo por visitar Cuba?


----------



## caravaggio

A mi se me complica el hablar de Cuba, porque si bien no apruebo la situación creada por Castro, tampoco apruebo la actitud Norteamericana. Sin embargo siempre pensare que el destino de ese País esta en manos de sus propios habitantes... y no tenemos porque meternos en un casa donde no nos han invitado. 
Total sino hagamos historia y veremos que la situación de los cubanos no era mejor antes de Castro, y si vemos el resto de América Latina, la anciada libertad y la democracia para muchos no significa nada porque no esta a su alcance.... simplemente son bonitas palabras. y si miramos al Norte veremos lo que le cuesta al resto del mundo mantener, en vidas y guerras, su tan "gloriosa libertad y democracia" ..basta con solo ver el medio oriente.
Ademas no es neceaerio estar en cuba para sufrir escaces o racionamientos...en Peru hubo un tiempo en que se hacia cola hasta por un papel higiénico..y se recionaba la venta de los productos de primera necesidad.


----------



## Inconmensurable

caravaggio said:


> A mi se me complica el hablar de Cuba



Es extremadamente importante conocer las verdades que el imperialismo intenta ocultar.


----------



## claudine2006

Fernando said:


> En tiempos de Franco se decía por sus adictos que después de Franco estarían las instituciones (franquistas). Sus instituciones duraron tres meses.


Pero sus adictos han seguido por allí, en la política, por decenios. Y Fraga es el esempio más claro...



Víctor Martínez said:


> Mentira repetida muchas veces se vuelve verdad...
> 
> En Cuba se le echa la culpa de todo lo malo al bloqueo. Si pasan muchos huracanes es culpa del bloqueo, si hay sequia es cupla del bloqueo tambien.
> 
> La culpa de los males en Cuba no se debe al bloqueo precisamente de EEUU.


El bloqueo seguro no ayuda....


Yo también creía que desde Cuba no se podía acceder a Internet. Otra mentira....


----------



## raokshna

hola a todos!!!
Aunque les pueda sorprender aqui les escribe una cubana... desde su casa en Cuba. Si es verdad muchas de las cosas que han dicho, no todos tenemos acceso a internet desde nuestros hogares e incluso cuando lo tenemos se nos restringe a veces el acceso a muchas paginas. Lo que me llama la atencion es el rumbo que  ha tomado la discusion y sobre todo lo poco que conocen de lo que realmente pasa aqui. Creo que me es muy dificil contestarle o al menos esclarecerle a todos las dudas que pueden tener acerca de mi pais. Por ahi les voy adelantando algo.
Lo que le sucedio al amigo de Luis puede ser totalmente cierto , sobre todo cuando se compara con la situacion en sus paises, seguro no es de su conocimiento pero hace solo 10 años aproximadamente que se comenzaron a digitalizar las centrales telefonias en el pais. hemos contado con tan solo 10 años para reformar las centrales, hacer cambios de infraestructura y ademas iniciarnos en el mundo de la internet. Si , actualmente nos encntramos en pañales y no le estoy echando la culpa al bloque , simplemente  a raiz de la caida del campo socialista debimos preocuparnos mas en que comer y el desarrollo delas telecomnicaciones era un lujo que no nos podiamos permitir (al menos no nosotros solos).
Creo que este tema solamente tiene mucha tela por donde cortar, lastima que no pueda reescribir todo lo anterior en ingles. Si les interesa me pueden preguntar, yo no dudare en responderles, ok?
saludos


----------



## henler

Hola raokshna:

Quisiera saber algunas cosas de Cuba. Esta es la primera vez que puedo comunicarme con un cubano que vive en Cuba. Tengo estas preguntas por ahora:

¿Cómo acceden a Internet? ¿Desde una biblioteca? ¿Pueden desde sus casas? ¿El Gobierno bloquea algunos sitios?

¿Cuántos canales de televisión hay allá? ¿Qué programación transmiten? ¿Pasan comerciales?


Gracias.


----------



## raokshna

hola henler!!
 me alegra mucho que te interese nuestro pais o al menos saber como vivimos en realidad. te cuento que en estos momentos te escribo desde m casa (mi cuarto para ser mas precisa), pero como dije en mi post anterior no puedo acceder a todas las paginas de internet, encontre esta por mera casualidad.Tambien el acceso a internet esta habilitado en las universidades, centros de trabajo,  en algunas bibliotecas y en los correos. Cibercafes hay, pero muy pocos. En cuanto alos canales de television te dire que hasta hacia 6 años aproximadamente solo existian tres, actualmente de alcance nacional hay 5 y los que vivimos en la capital tenemos la suerte de contar con uno mas. Y no, en ningun se trasmiten comerciales, solo propaganda. La programacion es variada(peliculas, musicales, telenovelas, informativos, infantil...) pero no dura todo el dia. Es muy dificil decirte todo al detalle pero creo que al menos ya tienes una idea, si no es asi no dides en preguntar.
Saludos desde el caiman, R


----------



## luis masci

raokshna said:


> En cuanto alos canales de television te dire que hasta hacia 6 años aproximadamente solo existian tres, actualmente de alcance nacional hay 5 y los que vivimos en la capital tenemos la suerte de contar con uno mas. Y no, en ningun se trasmiten comerciales, solo propaganda.


 Disculpa… ¿cuál es la diferencia entre comerciales y propaganda? 
¿Quizás tú quieres significar que solamente el estado puede pasar publicidades?


----------



## don maico

I visted Cuba back in 1999 and was struck by the generosity, good cheer and love of music the Cubans have. They are incredibly resilient people too who have had to endure much hardship brought about by this embargo imposed on them.Theyu are determined ot survive no matter what. Frankly I dont understand why the US maintains its current pollicy towards these people as its quite clear its not proving successful.Far better to star a process of dialogue and trade to improve relations and stop pandering to bunch of disafected cubanos living in Florida.Castro may not be ideal but he is way better than some of thugs that ruled other latino countries in the past such as Stroesner, Somosa,Pinochet and the Argentine Junta and of course Batista who preceeded him


----------



## cuchuflete

don maico said:
			
		

> Frankly I dont understand why the US maintains its current pollicy towards these people as its quite clear its not proving successful.Far better to star a process of dialogue and trade to improve relations and stop pandering to bunch of disafected cubanos living in Florida.Castro may not be ideal but he is way better than some of thugs that ruled other latino countries in the past such as Stroesner, Somosa,Pinochet and the Argentine Junta and of course Batista who preceeded him



Nicely stated.  The continuation of the embargo is just a way for certain politicians and candidates to pander to a special interest group.   It coexists with the right held by many members of that same special interest group to send money to relatives in Cuba, which they do to a great extent.

It is total hypocrisy.  It should be stopped.  The current regime
in Washington either thinks that it is good, or is too cynical to change it, for fear of offending a constituency in Florida.  

The same government that has close working relations with China--hardly a bastion of democracy and human rights--refuses to acknowledge that Cuba has a right to determine its own system.   In short, the embargo is a badge of shame for the US.  If it were lifted, the odds are that this would help Cuba move, however slightly, away from some of its own rigidity.


----------



## Julito_Maraña

raokshna said:


> hola henler!!
> me alegra mucho que te interese nuestro pais o al menos saber como vivimos en realidad.



Hola Roakshna,

Quisiera hacerte una pregunta sobre Cuba: ¿Es cierto que los ciudadanos norteamericanos no podemos visitar tu país y si no, por qué no? Pienso que si turistas de los Estados Unidos visitan a Cuba sería bueno para la economía de Cuba. Vi la pelicula de Buena Vista Social Club y pienso que aunque hay mucha pobreza en ciertas partes hay cosas en la Habana de la época colonial que de un punto de vista arquitectónico no tienen precio. Me gustaría ir y espero que pronto cambien la ley para poder ver en persona lo que vi en el filme.


----------



## Sofia29

luis masci said:


> Disculpa… ¿cuál es la diferencia entre comerciales y propaganda?
> ¿Quizás tú quieres significar que solamente el estado puede pasar publicidades?


 
Me imagino que se refiere a propaganda política. Yo estuve en Cuba el año pasado y vi bastante televisión... No lo podía creer. 

Uno de los avisos que me acuerdo que pasaban bastante era un dibujito animado comparando Estados Unidos con Cuba. Las escenas de Estados Unidos eran tipos inyectándose drogas, robando, etc. Inmediatamente aparecía la pregunta "¿esto es libertad?". Después aparecían los dibujitos de Cuba (me acuerdo de una cubana muy voluptuosa que pasaba caminando por un grupo de tipos que le gritaban piropos) y ahí decían "ESTO es libertad". Ese es uno de los que me acuerdo, pero eran todos del estilo.


----------



## cuchuflete

Julito,

Aquí hay mucha información para el viajero.


----------



## Sofia29

cubaMania said:


> La revolución que empezó en 1959 ha creado un verdadero milagro social en Cuba. Es imposible visitar en Cuba sin hacer caso del nivel alto de la educación, medicina, igualidad y otros criterios de sociedad humanitaria.


 
No sé si serás cubano o qué... No quiero ofender a nadie, pero yo sí estuve en Cuba y me costó varios días reponerme del shock y la tristeza que me causó estar ahí. 

Podría hacerles mil anécdotas al respecto, pero eso no sirve. A mí me las habían hecho antes de ir y hasta que no lo vi con mis propios ojos, no creí que pudiera existir tanta decadencia.

Cuba es un destino turístico bastante popular acá -por lo menos en mi círculo social- y toda la gente con la que hablé que estuvo ahí se quedó con la misma impresión que yo.


----------



## raokshna

es cierto que en un inicio era solo propaganda politica, pero actualmente no toda es relacionada con " los malos y los buenos". Existe ademas propaganda a eventos aristicos, muicales, peliculas cubanas, relacionadas con la salud y tambien con la politica. Hice la distincion porque lo que si no van a encontrar en ningun momento son anuncios publicitarios sobre tal o mas cual articulo, aunque sea 100% cubano.
julio, lo que me preguntas acerca de si pueden  o no viajar a la isla creo que depende de las leyes norteanericanas, muchos de uds. lo que hacen es viajar por un tercer pais; aunqe creo que toman represalias contra aquellos que les puedan brindar alguna ayuda al gobierno.


----------



## cubaMania

Sofia29 said:


> No sé si serás cubano o qué... No quiero ofender a nadie, pero yo sí estuve en Cuba y me costó varios días reponerme del shock y la tristeza que me causó estar ahí.
> 
> Podría hacerles mil anécdotas al respecto, pero eso no sirve. A mí me las habían hecho antes de ir y hasta que no lo vi con mis propios ojos, no creí que pudiera existir tanta decadencia.
> 
> Cuba es un destino turístico bastante popular acá -por lo menos en mi círculo social- y toda la gente con la que hablé que estuvo ahí se quedó con la misma impresión que yo.


 
Hola Sofia29,
Soy estadounidense de herencia escocés. Viajé a Cuba tres veces. (Fuí legalmente, antes de que los cubanos exilios en Florida lograron las nuevas leyes estadounidenses que nos prohiben viajes legales a Cuba a nosotros los ciudadanos de EE.UU.) Pero yo fuí no como turista sino para estár con la gente normal, estudiando la música cubana y la lengua español. Lo que les pasó a ustedes, creo, es que fueron en un viaje turístico. Es cierto que algunos extranjeros vienen en viajes que se puede decir son organizados como "sex tours". Es una gran lástima, ciertamente, y algo muy triste como dices. Si ustedes se encontraron en un ambiente totalmente turístico es posible que vieron una porción de Cuba muy muy limitada. El gobierno de Cuba mantiene como política la separación de los extranjeros y la población cubana. Estando con la gente normal de Cuba, te puedo decir que mi experiencia con los cubanos no fue nada, pero nada nadita de decadencia. Al contrario, encontré una sociedad maravillosa en muchos aspectos, salvo en la pobreza material y la falta de libertad. Si puedes hacer otro viaje, sugiero un viaje organizado por entidades de intercambio cultural, o de educación, etc. y no de agencias de turismo. Encontrarás que la verdadera Cuba es algo muy diferente, algo inspirador, a pesar de las dificultades económicas y políticas.


----------



## Sofia29

cubaMania said:


> Hola Sofia29,
> Soy estadounidense de herencia escocés. Viajé a Cuba tres veces. (Fuí legalmente, antes de que los cubanos exilios en Florida lograron las nuevas leyes estadounidenses que nos prohiben viajes legales a Cuba a nosotros los ciudadanos de EE.UU.) Pero yo fuí no como turista sino para estár con la gente normal, estudiando la música cubana y la lengua español. Lo que les pasó a ustedes, creo, es que fueron en un viaje turístico. Es cierto que algunos extranjeros vienen en viajes que se puede decir son organizados como "sex tours". Es una gran lástima, ciertamente, y algo muy triste como dices. Si ustedes se encontraron en un ambiente totalmente turístico es posible que vieron una porción de Cuba muy muy limitada. El gobierno de Cuba mantiene como política la separación de los extranjeros y la población cubana. Estando con la gente normal de Cuba, te puedo decir que mi experiencia con los cubanos no fue nada, pero nada nadita de decadencia. Al contrario, encontré una sociedad maravillosa en muchos aspectos, salvo en la pobreza material y la falta de libertad. Si puedes hacer otro viaje, sugiero un viaje organizado por entidades de intercambio cultural, o de educación, etc. y no de agencias de turismo. Encontrarás que la verdadera Cuba es algo muy diferente, algo inspirador, a pesar de las dificultades económicas y políticas.


 
¿Vos decís que los cubanos con los que hablé, que me perseguían por La Habana, desesperados y con miedo, fueron contratados por una empresa de turismo? Como te dije, la idea que me llevé de Cuba es compartida por muchísima gente que conozco, muchos de los cuales sí pasaron de a meses en el lugar. 

Y no entendí a qué viene lo de los sex tours, ¿estás diciendo que la gente que yo conozco fue a eso? Los únicos que conozco que me hablaron de prostitución en Cuba, me dijeron que fueron los propios padres de chicas cubanas a ofrecérselas a la puerta del hotel. No hace falta que ninguna agencia de turismo lo organice.

Quizá pasó mucho tiempo desde la última vez que fuiste a Cuba. No niego que haya cosas buenas en Cuba e incluso inspiradoras (estoy pensando en algunos periodistas disidentes), pero me parece peligroso hablar de Cuba como un lugar maravilloso cuando los logros de Castro son dudosos y cuestionables. Decir "hay dificultades políticas" es demasiado leve. Se trata de un régimen injusto y opresor. La injusticia y la falta de libertad se respiran en el aire y se notan. No hace falta quedarse a vivir en Cuba para verlo. Basta poner un pie (y ni siquiera eso).


----------



## luis masci

Como lo dije en uno de los primeros mensajes de este hilo, la idea original era obtener un panorama cierto sobre una situación que llama la atención por la notable controversia existente entre los “pro” y los “contra” del actual régimen presidido por Castro. 
Siendo totalmente sincero, debo admitir que leer este hilo no ha sido muy clarificador que digamos y que lo único que ha hecho es exponer el mismo grado de controversia y contradicciones que ya conocía. Hoy me encuentro tan o más confuso al respecto que por allá por marzo cuando el mensaje vio la luz.
Lo único que puedo hacer es basarme en datos fidedignos, y éstos dicen que el actual gobierno es una dictadura, sin garantías constitucionales ni derechos. Pero además éstos datos dicen que Cuba ha alcanzado un altísimo nivel en medicina, la mejor alfabetización de la región entre su población, y una de las más bajas tasas de mortalidad infantil.


----------



## don maico

_ La injusticia y la falta de libertad_  se puede encontrar en cualqier pais del mundo!
Si uno se va a Cuba con atitud positiva se puede disfrutarse muchisimo pues en general los cubanos son  tan simpatico, con mucho corazon y amor de vida de musica y del arte.Claro que hay tristesa lo mismo que existe en Buenos Aires o en cualquier ciudad donde existe pobreza de la gran siete pero la gente se ajusta porque no tienen alternativa. Sobreviven de cualquier manera posible ye el turista tambien se tiene que ajustar con al situacion."Hustlers" que te tratan de vender esto o el otro para poner pan sobre la mesa.Cuba necesita mucha inversion estranjera para desarollar todo y en principal la empresa turistica. Necesita muchos turistas que vengan con alegria, no con caras largas.


----------



## raokshna

pero me parece peligroso hablar de Cuba como un lugar maravilloso cuando los logros de Castro son dudosos y cuestionables. Decir "hay dificultades políticas" es demasiado leve. Se trata de un régimen injusto y opresor. La injusticia y la falta de libertad se respiran en el aire y se notan. No hace falta quedarse a vivir en Cuba para verlo. Basta poner un pie (y ni siquiera eso).[/quote]
Creo (sin animo de ofender) que es aun mas peligroso decir que en una sociedad existe la opresion cuando se viene de un pais en el que si existio una dictadura. Quizas piense que por eso le es mas facil de reconocer cunado esta en presencia de una sociedad oprimida , pero no estoy tan segura. Es cierto que existen diferencias como tambien es cierto que ninguna agencia de viajes ( al menos no una legal) organiza ese tipo de "encuentros" que usted presencio cuando estuvo en la isla.Es una pena que solo se haya llevado esa imagen de nuestro pueblo a tal punto de permanecer en estado de shock, sin embargo le puedo asegurar como cubana que no todos somos asi y que no todos tenemos miedo. Desafortunadamente no le puedo dar una referencia de lo que fue pues solo tengo 21 años y lo que conozco es este pedacito de historia que me toco vivir, pero si le puedo asegurar que todos los que vivieron el antes y el despues concuerdan en que esto, lo de ahora, es lo mejor que nos ha podido pasar como pais. quizas su sociedad sea mas justa que la nuestra y por eso se sintio tan mal cuando nos visitó, no lo se; pero sepa que si alguna vez se anima a regresar nuestro pais, con sus defectos y virtudes, le tendra las puertas abiertas.
Saludos desde el caiman
R


----------



## cuchuflete

Las palabras de raokshna me animan a compartir unas impresiones de un par de países que he conocido.

Tienen estas características--
buena gente
algunos criminales
música increíblemente bella
abusos del sistema legal
pobreza
tristeza
optimismo
prostitución
generosidad

Claro que escribo de mi propio país y de Argentina.  Parece que todos tenemos mucho en común.


----------



## Sofia29

La injusticia y la falta de libertad existen en cualquier país del mundo, pero el caso de Cuba es diferente. La injusticia es inevitable pero en Cuba está institucionalizada. Es de la esencia del sistema. 

No es que haya ido a Cuba mal predispuesta. Al revés. A pesar de lo que me habían contado, no pensé que era tan grave. De ahí el shock, quizá.

En la Argentina, por nombrar un caso que conozco, hay tristeza, injusticia, etc. pero no conozco a nadie que se haya arriesgado a morir en una balsa para cruzar hacia otro país. Por lo menos tenemos el derecho a salir.

Habrá gente pobre, pero si lográs ahorrar suficiente plata para comprarte una casa, va a ser TUYA y cuando mueras la va a heredar tu hijo. No va a volver al Estado, para que tus hijos la tengan que volver a empezar a pagar.

Nací hace 26 años así que no tengo recuerdos más que de democracia. De todas formas, no veo qué tendría de peligroso que alguien que vive en una dictadura reconociera otra en otro lugar.


----------



## chaparra

Luis, Grumpus, etc...
Me alegra ver tal debate. Cuba lleva años siendo símbolo del bien y del mal, y como tal, suscita apasionadas discusiones. Estoy muy de acuerdo con lo que dice Grumpus, poniendola en el contexto latinoamericano, y también sé que para muchos cubanos, la vida no es fácil, comparada con la facilidad material y de libertad superficial de varios de nuestros países. En todo este contexto, recordemos que a pesar de pertenecer al mundo de los países "en vías de desarrollo", Cuba tiene la menor mortalidad infantil del mundo y el nivel de educación más elevado de Latinoamérica, y yo diría, que comparandon con Canadá, un cubano promedio es más culto que su contraparte canadiense, en lo que a cultura general se refiere. Cuba tiene muchos problemas, conozco bien la isla, tengo familía y muchos amigos, unos más graves que otros, los problemas, no los amigos, como el peso del turismo en la economía que hace que muchos ingenieros y profesionistas, prefieran trabajar en el turismo para alcanzar un mejor nivel de vida, cosa que todos hacemos a nuestra manera. No haría daño levantar muchas de las restricciones y dejar mayor libertad individual, pero que no sea a costas de las garantías colectivas de salud, educación, de una cultura propia y rica, de ese ferreo sentimiento de independencia. Falta también una verdadera democracia participativa, inexistente también en la mayor parte del mundo. ¿Por qué reprocharle a Cuba lo que en nuestros países es moneda corriente?  Digo esto, para poner todo en perspectiva, y cómo le digo a mis familiares y amigos cubanos, dejen de compararse con España, Francia, Canadá y miren más del lado de países con la misma historia: Republica Dominicana, el Caribe en general, los pequeños de Latinoamerica. Y lo digo en conocimiento de causa, pues soy mexicana. Nuevamente, bravo Luis por iniciar el debate que voy a seguir leyendo con mucho interés pues la riqueza está precisamente en el intercambio de visiones. Nadie detiene la verdad.

Saludos,

Chaparra


----------



## luis masci

Gracias Chaparra por la parte que me toca. 
Nosotros los de “afuera” de Cuba, estamos acostumbrados a escuchar una sola campana (por así llamarle). La de los disidentes. Pero creo que si un gobierno dura tanto tiempo en el poder debe indefectiblemente contar con un firme apoyo de parte de la mayoría de su pueblo, o por lo menos de una parte importante y poderosa. Al margen de que sea una dictadura. Pienso que de otra manera sería imposible.
Lo mismo debe haber pasado con otras dictaduras también, como la de Franco en España, por citar una de las más prolongadas y conocidas. Aunque cuando dichas dictaduras caen, nadie quiere quedar “pegado”. Aquí mismo en Argentina, aunque ahora parezca mentira, la dictadura más cruel y sangrienta de nuestra historia contó en su momento con numerosos adeptos y cómplices (si no de hecho por omisión). Muchos de los cuales aparecen ahora como totalmente ajenos a ello rasgándose las vestiduras por los derechos humanos y llenándose la boca con palabras democráticas (llámese a éstos políticos, periodistas, gente del espectáculo o sacerdotes).


----------



## don maico

_Por lo menos tenemos el derecho a salir._
y morirse de hambre tambien. A lo menos los cubanos tienen un systema de educacion lo igual a cualquier pais. Tambien hay medicos y comida para todos .


----------



## Delux

Hi May I join the discussion about cuba.
I´m Cuban and live since last August im Sapin. I must say that I totally agree with Cubamania.  There are a lot of things that the revolution did for the cuban people specially for the poor ones, but that does not excuses the repression people , mailny young people, have siuffered for the las couple of year.  It has nothing to do with pinochet or any other dictaror in Latinamerica, because nobody is killed just because of the way of thinking, but it is true that you do nohave have the right to  say what  you want, you do not have the freedonm to do what you want with your life. And I beleive everyone shuld have that right becuase you have only one life and even if you make mistakes is your mistake.  And in Cuba you can not do taht, you do not have the freedom to walk on the streest with a foreigner  without being afraid that the police might tell you something or going on holidays anywhere you can a foord or even going to a hotel if you want to,something that you as a foreignenr can do or me as a resident abroad too, while the cubans resident there can not.
I Know thatthe embargo has done a lot of damage to our country, but there are lots of things that can be solve within ourselves. Like the freedom to travel anywhere you want or buying a house or a car if you have the money, without bribering anybody. And have the right to return to your country any time you want, bacause after all is your country it belongs to the cubans not to one man.


----------



## Delux

Hola puedo unirme a la lista? estoy de acuerdo con la mayoria de las coasa k dicen sobre cuba , loslogros en la educacion y la salud,pero también aunque no me agrada  estoy de accuerdo con los que mencionan los porblemas, la flata de libertad en todo sentido, con lalas cosas ue puedes y no comprar, los lugares a los que puedes y no ir y ya no hablo de visitar a otros paises sino entro de cuba, etc, yo soy cubana tengo 29 años y hace un año vine a vivir a españa y  aun que no me acabo de adaptar porque me faltan muchas cosas sobretodo mi familia tengo que recoonocer que soy mas libre aqui que en mi propio  pais y yo no soy una de las que mas puedo hablar porque gracias a mi trabajo en cuba pude visitar lugares con los que la mayoria de los cubanos no puenden ni soñar,pero solo slos vivi yo,no los pude disfrutar con mi familia y a eso es alo k me refiero esas son las coasa que quisiera que cambiaran en mi pasi y que creo que la mayoria de los jovenes tambien no importa si es con fidel o con quien sea, solo un poco delibertad, de esa que no stoca por derecho propio, e esa que quizas utilicemos para cometer errores, pero son nuestros errores es nuetra vida y nadie tiene el derecho de arrebatartela, porque por ejemplo mi madre ha vivido toda la vida alli, ha trabajado toda la vida alli  es medico , profesinal y que eso es muy bueno si pero  a la vez alli ahora no sirve de nada, lo que digo es que si los logros de la revolucione stan muy bien peroporque tiene que ser una cosa o la otra porqeu no podemos mantenerlos y a la vez tener libertad, como decian en una pelicula se puede tener raices y alas ( you can have roots and wings), no tiene que ser una cosa o la otra. (Esa va por ti  Raoksna)
gracias


----------



## heidita

Juri said:


> He estado en Cuba.Solo en Cuba existe un valido servicio medico e social, e solo en Cuba pueden estudiar tambien los hijos de los pobres.Es ridiculo el bloqueo de los gringos. El gigante tener miedo de un raton!


 
Sí mis correcciones son correctas lo_ ridículo_ es tu afirmación, no el bloqueo de USA a Cuba. En todos los países que conozco existe un válido servicio médico y social y en todos esos países también pueden estudiar los pobres. De hecho reciben becas y otros medios para poder hacerlo. No puedo opinar sobre USA porque desconozco su sistema social, pero en Europa en todos los países es así. 

Mientras Castro sea el número 7 de la lista Forbes de los más ricos del mundo y el pueblo no tenga para comprar una simple pila pienso que sobre este tema no hay nada más que hablar.


----------



## heidita

luis masci said:


> Bueno Cubamanía…tu amigo te debe apreciar muchísimo, no cualquiera se banca hacer cola para tener solo 15 minutos de conexión a internet.
> 
> Yo también estoy sorprendida. ¡Hacer una cola para 15 minutos! Sorprendente.


 


maxiogee said:


> *(and uncommon skill with his hand!) *
> ?


 
Wasn't it the skill with his nose which made him famous?



Residente Calle 13 said:


> Yep. Yet I find it troubling that to make Cuba's human rights record look good one has to talk about China and Pinochet. There are human rights violations in the United States but that in no way excuses any violations anywhere, in my humble opinion.


 
I must agree with this humble opinion.



raokshna said:


> te cuento que en estos momentos te escribo desde m casa (mi cuarto para ser mas precisa), pero como dije en mi post anterior no puedo acceder a todas las paginas de internet, encintaré esta por mera casualidad.Tambien el acceso a internet esta habilitado en las universidades, centros de trabajo, en algunas bibliotecas y en los correos.


Tu respuesta me parece muy interesante ya que viene de primera mano. Lo que me sorprende es que dispongas de ordenador propio y escribas de tu casa mientras la mayoría del pueblo no tiene ventanas en su casa. Y desearía que no lo tomaras como una acusación de ningun tipo, pero me inclino a pensar que debes de ser una persona privilegiada en tu país.



Sofia29 said:


> La injusticia y la falta de libertad existen en cualquier país del mundo, pero el caso de Cuba es diferente. La injusticia es inevitable pero en Cuba está institucionalizada. Es de la esencia del sistema.


 
Esto debe de ser la esencia del problema. En un país así no se puede permitir el acceso ilimitado a la información. La verdad es que estoy sorprendida que si quiera exista un solo cybercafé. 

También se ha dicho que existen ordenadores en las bibliotecas. ¿Estos tienen acceso ilimitado a internet y pueden ser usados por los estudiantes? 
Pienso que no será así ya que todo el sistema está basado en la falta de información y si se proporciona esta no será posible mantener el sistema.


----------



## don maico

Obviousy the situation in Cuba isnt ideal . One would always prefer a democratic system put in place. Having said that we shouldnt compare Cuba with 1st world nations in terms of what it can deliver to its people. Instead we must draw comparisons with other 3rd world nations such as the Dominican republic or Haiti or ,perhaps, Cuba during Batista's evil regime. Fact remains that despite the obvious deprivations of liberty and lack of consummer products, ALL Cubans have access to health care, illiteracy is extremely low, there is work for everyone and no one goes without food.On e look at other 3rd world nations reveals a very different scenario ie a few very rich people and thousands going without adequate food,shelter, clean water ,decent sanitation, health care etc etc etc.Indeed one only has to visit Argentina, which is hardly a 3rd world nation ,to see people living in attrocious conditions in shanty towns ( villa miserias).
The one thing that I believe would improve the conditions for the Cubans is the lifting of the embargo allowing trade between Cuba and the USA.There is absolutely no moral or ethical reason( nor does make any sense) for maintianing said embargo. It would seem that a few very vocal expatriate Cubans living in Florida can , for reasons that elude me,dictate  US foreign policy regards Cuba(?????)They seek to punish Castro but only succeed in cementing his position and punishing ordinary Cubans( those living on the island) who have done them no harm. This situation is both intolerable and thoroughly inequitous and should be addressed straight away.Given time as more Cubans came to see what is possible for them Castro's position would become untenable and he would be forced out. As it is the embnrgo suits him very nicely as he can point his finger at the US and say to his people " this is what THEY are doing to you"


----------



## heidita

don maico said:


> Obviousy the situation in Cuba isnt ideal . One would always prefer a democratic system put in place. Having said that we shouldnt compare Cuba with 1st world nations in terms of what it can deliver to its people. Instead we must draw comparisons with other 3rd world nations such as the Dominican republic or Haiti or ,perhaps, Cuba during Batista's evil regime. Fact remains that despite the obvious deprivations of liberty and lack of consummer products, ALL Cubans have access to health care, illiteracy is extremely low, there is work for everyone and no one goes without food.


 
Actually we do not know this for sure. We only know what people who visit may tell us. And people tell, that many of the women get their food through sexual "favours". People do not have simple elements like window glasses in their windows and I have no idea how you can claim that illiteracy is very low as we have no insight view whatsoever on this fact.



> *The one thing that I believe would improve the conditions for the Cubans *is the lifting of the embargo allowing trade between Cuba and the USA.


 
The one thing that I believe would improve the conditions for the Cubans is the latest news about Castro published in The Times today or yesterday.. 
http://www.ansa.it/ansalatina/notizie/notiziari/cuba/20061007145834071199.html


----------



## don maico

I think you'll find his brother will take over from him and the status quo will continue.Lift he embargo NOW  , start trading and talking therefore building trust between both nations. The REAL  monsters in this scenario and the expat Cubans who are so riddled with hatred because they lost all their lands and assets when Castro took over. They were Batista supporters. If they were to return the poor in Cuba would be thrown to the dogs again.
_
To each according to his need 
From each according to his ability_


----------



## Bonjules

Interesting, all this talk about freedom and justice.

I've been thinking about it a lot lately: I live behind bars (it cost me
dearly to put them on all the doors and windows) and I can't go out-even to buy a loaf of bread- without wondering if upon returning I will find my dogs poisoned, the animals stolen and the house broken into. I am,
effectively, a prisoner and so are most folks around here.
No, not in Cuba. In Puerto Rico, a very similar Caribbean island which ~1oo y ago
emerged from the colonial state under US guidance, just like Cuba.
True, anyone can rail against the 'Government' here and will not go to jail
for it; unfortunately it also will not interest anyone or change anything('Government' here is firmly entrenched, self-serving and corrupt. This will never change; many benefit from the 'trickle down' from all the Federal money floating around)
The Health system is terrible and on the border of collapse. In a huge part
of the island (half the population) and where I live there is not one place for Emergency surgical care.

  To summarize:
I'm a virtual prisoner, living daily in fear for life and limb, even though, unlke the Cubans, I can say whatever I please. So what does all that mean in terms of 'freedom'? Could someone tell me? I know I
could leave. But what if I wanted to be here. And how about all those
who are not in a position to leave.


----------



## cuchuflete

don maico said:


> The REAL  monsters in this scenario and the expat Cubans who are so riddled with hatred because they lost all their lands and assets when Castro took over. They were Batista supporters.



Many, perhaps a large majority, were Batista supporters.  However, many others were originally supporters of the revolution, and became disillusioned when one totalitarian systems was replaced by another.   For those who want to turn the clock back to Batista days, I share your opinion.  But what about the ones who left for other reasons?

It's far too easy oversimplify and label any person who disagrees with Castro a Batista supporter.


----------



## Chaf

luis masci said:


> Hola gente, he notado la presencia de varios cubanos en este foro. No obstante, no pude constatar (al menos todavía) que alguno de ellos esté escribiendo desde su propio terruño. Por lo que he escuchado sobre la isla pensaría que esto es improbable.
> La pregunta sería: siendo el uso de Internet cada día más popular ¿no está quedando Cuba como fuera del mundo? ¿Es Castro y su régimen enteramente responsable de esta situación o EEUU (y sus aliados) tienen gran parte de la culpa por infligirles un bloqueo que hace escasear hasta lo más elemental que uno pueda imaginarse?


 
La información que voy a compartir con ustedes, fue una experiencia que me pasó personalmente. La veracidad de la misma, depende totalmente de la persona que me la comunicó; no tengo ninguna razón para sospechar dolo.

Soy un misionero que trabaja entre la comunidad hispana en la zona norte de Atlanta, Georgia. Me he estado carteando durante varios meses con un pastor en Cuba. Yo notaba que su dirección cambiaba constantemente. Hace como unos tres meses recibí una llamada de él, ya que le habían dado permiso de venir a Estados Unidos por un par de meses. Continuamos hablando, y entre varias iglesias e individuos, les donamos una computadora portátil, para su uso personal y ministerial. Además les mandamos varios programas de computación, CD’s en blanco, y varios cosillas más.

Cuando llegó a su país, aduanas le confiscó todas las donaciones que él llevaba, aseverándole que se lo devolverían todo, tras probar que efectivamente era pastor, y que esos donativos eran para uso ministerial. Creo que no será una sorpresa para ustedes, leer que a pesar de que él presentó todos los documentos requeridos, los mismos nunca le fueron devueltos, excepto los programas bíblicos, y los CD’s que ya habían sido grabados, ya que no los podrían utilizar.

He continuado carteándome con él, y me cuenta cuán difícil es mantener una comunicación cibernética, ya que el gobierno hace lo posible para dificultar que sus ciudadanos en acceso a este medio de comunicación. En los últimos cuatro meses ha tenido que cambiar de correo electrónico unas tres veces. A no ser que él me esté mintiendo crasamente, yo afirmaría que en Cuba no hay libertad, que es muy difícil mantener comunicación vía correo electrónico, y que si se les diera la libertad de salir de su país, los únicos que quedarían serían aquéllos que tienen algún beneficio de parte del gobierno. No he hablado con ningún cubano que ya se encuentre establecido en el exterior, y que deseé volver a su país bajo las mismas condiciones bajo las cuales él salió. 
 
Una hermana mía hizo un viaje a esta hermosa isla, y volvió muy impresionada con la calidad de vida, los adelantos médicos y tecnológicos, etc. no obstante, no se le permitió ir a visitar los lugares que ella quisiera ir, so pretexto de la seguridad personal.

Mil gracias:

Chaf


----------



## don maico

cuchuflete said:


> Many, perhaps a large majority, were Batista supporters.  However, many others were originally supporters of the revolution, and became disillusioned when one totalitarian systems was replaced by another.   For those who want to turn the clock back to Batista days, I share your opinion.  But what about the ones who left for other reasons?
> 
> It's far too easy oversimplify and label any person who disagrees with Castro a Batista supporter.


 I accept that, but it does seem to me that his most vocal critics indeed those that hate him the most were probably Batista supporters and their descendants. Understandable perhaps as they probably lost so much there .One wonders though how many if their gains were ill gotten and at whose expense.
As fpor those that have  left in more recnt times my sympathies are with them. Many of them no doubt risked their lives to leave what must of been a fairly wretched existance


----------



## Bonjules

cuchuflete said:


> Many, perhaps a large majority, were Batista supporters. However, many others were originally supporters of the revolution, and became disillusioned when one totalitarian systems was replaced by another.
> 
> Would someone explain to my why they expect Democracy in a country
> with no history of the same? Democracy is not something that falls in your lap, it is won through generations of education, dedication and sacrifice.
> The history of the former Spanish colonies was Oligarchy, corruption and
> Caudillismo. Is it an accident of History that a Batista was in charge and not a Willy Brandt or a Ghandi? Or that Castro came after Batista? It would be naive to think so.
> You can argue over whether you think Castros caudillismo is better or worse for Cuba than Batistas, but to demand instant democracy because there was a revolution against one or to expect a Caudillo to make Democracy brake out is pretty unrealistic.


----------



## snila

Estoy de acuerdo con muchos de ustedes respecto a que Cuba suscita controversias en muchos sentidos.  Durante los últimos años he conocido a muchos cubanos que deciden optar por el exilio y conozco muchas anécdotas que me producen sentimientos encontrados. Muchas historias tristes... 

Una reflexión de una amiga cubana que reside fuera de Cuba es que para muchos cubanos que viven fuera de la isla, entre las cosas más difíciles por las que suelen pasar es que el gobierno de su país los trate como 'delincuentes', cuando el único 'crimen' que han cometido es buscar oportunidades de desarrollo personal y profesional. No tienen una postura radical como los cubanos de Florida, ni comulgan con su ideología, sin embargo, son vistos con suspicacia por los cubanos de la isla y padecen numerosos problemas burocráticos para ir a visitar a sus familiares y salir nuevamente. No es sólo Fidel Castro, sino la burocracia en pleno.  

También he conocido a varios cubanos que residen en la isla y respeto sinceramente su decisión de quedarse y aguantar, aguantar...  Como aquella canción del cubano Pablo Milanés en que habla de todos los que se han ido... y el vacío que dejan en las vidas de sus seres queridos.

Eso también me llama la atención.  ¿Por qué si es posible gozar de igualdad de oportunidades en la educación, la alimentación, el trabajo, los servicios de salud, etc., hay tantos y tantos cubanos que buscan por todos los medios, salir de Cuba? ¿Por qué tantos deciden quedarse fuera? 
A todos ellos, mis respetos también, porque trabajan incansablemente, hasta conseguir un lugar en la nueva sociedad que los acoge, y suelen lograr excelente reconocimiento profesional.


----------



## cuchuflete

Bonjules said:


> cuchuflete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many, perhaps a large majority, were Batista supporters. However, many others were originally supporters of the revolution, and became disillusioned when one totalitarian systems was replaced by another.
> 
> Would someone explain to my why they expect Democracy in a country
> with no history of the same? Democracy is not something that falls in your lap, it is won through generations of education, dedication and sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who "they" are.  Certainly nobody in this thread has said that they expected democracy.  Among the Cubans I know, some believed Castro's promises that the abuses of the Batista regime would cease.   I don't know if they expected an ideal democracy, but they did expect more freedom and less repression.  When those expectations were not met, they chose to leave.
Click to expand...


----------



## alacrancita75

cuchuflete said:


> Many, perhaps a large majority, were Batista supporters. However, many others were originally supporters of the revolution, and became disillusioned when one totalitarian systems was replaced by another. For those who want to turn the clock back to Batista days, I share your opinion. But what about the ones who left for other reasons?
> 
> It's far too easy oversimplify and label any person who disagrees with Castro a Batista supporter.


 
So true. The revolution was ostensibly about great ideals, such as providing for the needs of the people -- ideals like education, universal medical care, and jobs. But then the same revolutionaries went about executing opponents of its goals and redistributing wealth according to their own judgements of merit. 

And to the poster above who quoted the Leninist sentiment of "to each according to need, from each according to ability" -- recall that Lenin did not oppose bloodshed as a means to an end. Just because someone has high ideals does not make them immune from certain fallibility. Killing in the name of a cause, however righteous you think it is, is still killing.


----------



## Namakemono

Bonjules said:


> cuchuflete said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone explain to my why they expect Democracy in a country
> with no history of the same? Democracy is not something that falls in your lap, it is won through generations of education, dedication and sacrifice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spain has had some of the most despotic regimes you can imagine, yet in 1975, after a dicatorship that went on for too long, the king, Franco's opposers and even some of Franco's former supporters gave us for the first time a real democracy in which all ideologies are accepted. I don't see why Cuba couldn't have a democracy.
Click to expand...


----------



## michelmontescuba

For those still interested in knowing about the real 2021 Cuba, here I am, a common citizen without privileges. I only care for the truth and will give you my personal opinion and try to be as impartial as I can. Cheers.


----------



## jmx

michelmontescuba said:


> For those still interested in knowing about the real 2021 Cuba, here I am, a common citizen without privileges. I only care for the truth and will give you my personal opinion and try to be as impartial as I can. Cheers.


So, tell us about the basics: Can all Cubans get access to Internet if they feel like it? Is there any Internet censorship? Is it common to have a computer connected to Internet in Cuban homes?


----------



## michelmontescuba

jmx said:


> Can all Cubans get access to Internet if they feel like it?


Absolutely!
As of November 2021, over 7,5 million have access in a population of 11,2 million, meaning 67% penetration, above average in Latin America. Cubans lack access to over 140 sites due to US legislation (embargo) including important sites in science, health, art and education.


jmx said:


> Is there any Internet censorship?


Yes there is. The Cuban government blocks access to a few news and media websites sponsored by the government of the United States and foundations like the Open Society Foundation and the National Endowment for Democracy (NED) for the purpose of spreading fake news about Cuba. These sites are easily accessed via VPN though. It's not illegal to access these sites.
Cuba is and has been since the triumph of its socialist revolution the target of a media warfare by the US and its allies. Such relentless disinformation tactics resulted in the last July 11 protests in Cuba, triggered by fake news on social media using bots capable of producing 5 retweets per second so as to create trending on Twitter and give a false idea of support for their campaigns against Cuba, taking advantage of a severe economic situation as the result of Covid and a tightened embargo. This campaign was backed up by other conventional media in the US and Europe for the most part. These protests were not spontaneous though, but triggered by this campaign and the inside counterrevolution sponsored by the US. The protests were of just a few thousands and lasted only 10 hours though. It all resulted in a new Cuban law on telecommunications, information technology and communications and the radioelectric spectrum. This law includes legislation against the spreading of fake news.


jmx said:


> Is it common to have a computer connected to Internet in Cuban homes?


It is fairly common, although internet access with mobiles through wifi hotspots and 4G mobile data is much more spread in the country. The reason why we don't have a broader internet access or an even better and faster internet in any of these modalities is because of the US embargo against Cuba. The reason we even have internet is thanks to one broadband internet cable shared by the government of Venezuela in 2013 that allowed the Cuban government to open internet access for everybody. We are surrounded by lots of internet cables from the US that we cannot access because of the embargo. We can't buy the latest technology either because of the embargo.


----------



## Awwal12

michelmontescuba said:


> We can't buy the latest technology either because of the embargo.


Well, as far as I know, the EU lifted the last sanctions years ago. And then there's China, although its own approach to Internet is... unusual.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Awwal12 said:


> Well, as far as I know, the EU lifted the last sanctions years ago. And then there's China, although its own approach to Internet is... unusual.


In the last six years, the technical infrastructure has improved significantly, but the Internet service that Cubans access is increasingly censored as a result of Chinese technology, mainly Huawei, although ZTE and TP-Link also provide technology.

When it comes to access to technology, we have to take into consideration the "Helms-Burton Act" which plays a big part in this so-called embargo. It extended the extra-territorial scope of the embargo by applying sanctions to foreign companies with at least 10% US ownership trading with Cuba. Any technology with at least 10% of parts or components manufactured by US companies is impossible to buy. The impact of this provision is huge.

In addition, Cuba's limitations in access to the Internet and global networks in recent years, as well as those we have today, have been seriously affected due to the economic limitations brought about by the "embargo" itself. The precarious Cuban economy has constant difficulties in accessing foreign currency that allows it to buy imported equipment.

Unlike other countries in the region, which have developed their telecommunications networks with the direct investment of large transnational capital, Cuba has done so with its own state-owned company.

Another aspect to take into account is that the US embargo against Cuba and its provisions, dissuade the companies of other countries from investing in telecommunications due to fear of sanctions.


----------



## jmx

michelmontescuba said:


> Cubans lack access to over 140 sites due to US legislation (embargo) including important sites in science, health, art and education.


Apparently, the staunchest supporters of the US policy about Cuba are Cuban-Americans (Cuban immigrants in the US and Americans of Cuban origin). Are you aware of that? How do you explain it?


----------



## michelmontescuba

jmx said:


> Apparently, the staunchest supporters of the US policy about Cuba are Cuban-Americans (Cuban immigrants in the US and Americans of Cuban origin). Are you aware of that? How do you explain it?


I'm obviously aware of that.

The Cuban revolution was a radical revolution that changed everything that needed to he changed. Prior to 1959 Cuba was a country marked by profound economic and social inequalities as a result of a savage capitalism and a parade of murderous money seeking dictators. Batista alone was responsible for killing more than 20 thousand people and had businesses with the Italian-American Mafia that owned many hotels, casinos, prostitution etc. Foreign companies controlled 75% of the arable land and the rest was in the hands of the domestic bourgeoisie.

The Agrarian Reform Law of 1959 severely damaged the interests of the US and the Cuban bourgeoisie, putting a limit on land holdings and expropriating the remainder. Compensation was offered. In addition, private property was abolished (The country was dominated by a bourgeoisie of mostly ill-gotten fortunes at the expense of the poor, the underdog and the people in general) and the government turned socialist, seeking to eradicate every trace of social inequality and give back to the people everything that was taken from them.

Most of those families affected in their economic interests fled to the US and created a community of embittered opposition to the Cuban revolution. Many turned radical from the very beginning and founded terrorist organizations and counterrevolution associations in the US, responsible for inflicting a lot of suffering to the Cuban people. They became the main supporters of the embargo and the aggressive policies of the US hoping to get their properties back as a result of an overthrown Castro.

In time, a part of this Cuban diaspora became very powerful and influential and turned into a bonafide Mafia. This people have turned hatred toward the Cuban government into a real industry. They make a living from their destabilization plans, spreading lies, disinformation and furthering hatred among Cuban in the island and abroad.

These organizations are sponsored and funded by the US government with millions of dollars annually for their activities against the Cuban government and the Cuban people. They also fund the inside opposition in Cuba. Opposition in Miami and Cuba is a business, a way of living.


----------



## Awwal12

michelmontescuba said:


> In addition, private property was abolished


People unfamiliar with Marxist economic theories may get an entirely wrong impression here, mind you. 
What it basically means is just that proprietary relationships were re-adjusted to eliminate the possibility of exploitation.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Awwal12 said:


> People unfamiliar with Marxist economic theories may get an entirely wrong impression here, mind you.
> What it basically means is just that proprietary relationships were re-adjusted to eliminate the possibility of exploitation.


Actually, private property didn't entirely disappear:
I forgot to say that as the result of both agrarian reform laws (1959 and 1963) the land was redistributed in a fair way, and those who were previously exploited by the landed gentry in working conditions close to slavery, became land owners, the process of socialization of the Cuban agriculture was completed and only two modes of tenure remained: the _socialist ownership_, covering more than 70% and composed of state farms and cooperatives and the _private ownership _of smallholders, covering about 30% of the land. (as of 2019, 87% of the arable land is owned by the state, 67,8% of which is manage by non-state enterprises, like co-ops and single producers)

The nationalization process was comprehensive, affecting both foreign and domestic ownership. The industry, the bank, most of the services and the domestic trade were nationalized. By 1960 all foreign properties and businesses were already nationalized and virtually all factories with more than 25 employees had been seized by the state. A new wave of nationalizations covered other minor businesses (stationary stores, hardware stores, clothing stores and 45 new factories). By the end of 1961, 80% of the industrial production was part of the state.

Other than smallholdings, only a reduce part of the commerce, transportation and industrial sectors were still in the hands of private owners. By March 1988 all remaining small and medium-scale businesses of the industrial, commerce and service sectors were also nationalized as part of the so called “revolutionary offensive”.

Private ownership is back again though, since 2013. Their's a flourishing private sector of micro, small and medium enterprises.


----------



## Fernando

Cubans abroad are about 2 M people, most of them after the revolution. So, we will have to believe that app. 15-20% of Cubans (if we include people living in the island) are either family of Batista, evil 'burgeoises', Mafia or evil anti-Cuban, who preferred to emigrate and lose everything they had in Cuba (including family and friends) and in many cases risk their lives. Cuba under Batista had to be a bizarre country indeed if 15% of the country were filthy rich and the country was miserable.

Cubanos - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Awwal12 said:


> What it basically means is just that proprietary relationships were re-adjusted to eliminate the possibility of exploitation.


...by anyone other than the State and its government.


----------



## Awwal12

Fernando said:


> by anyone other than the State and its government.


Sort of, all viable models of socialism (in the Marxist understanding of the word) ended up as something more or less close to state capitalism. Not that it is always necessarily worse than "normal" capitalism, mind you (the state is typically characterised by more responsible policies, towards the majority at least, but large-scale state planning always was pretty challenging, and the more developed a socialist society becomes, the more difficult that gets).



Fernando said:


> So, we will have to believe that app. 15-20% of Cubans (if we include people living in the island) are either family of Batista, evil 'burgeoises', Mafia or evil anti-Cuban


20% of the population well may represent petty bourgeoisie (and I'd add dissatisfied clerks to the list). Of course, alienating all of it was Castro's fault, but in general that was more or less predictable, given that the Cuban Revolution was largely pro-peasant from the start.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> Cubans abroad are about 2 M people


You're including those born in the US of Cuban descent.


Fernando said:


> So, we will have to believe that app. 15-20% of Cubans (if we include people living in the island) are either family of Batista, evil 'burgeoises', Mafia or evil anti-Cuban


Obviously not and I never said that. It is you saying it. Obviously in more than 60 years of revolution lots of people have migrated to the US, mostly for economic reasons as a result of the US blockade (euphemistically called embargo) and the US policies of asphyxiation. Obviously there are people that migrate for other reasons such as not liking socialism, family reunion etc. Not everyone in Miami is opposed to the Cuban revolution either. Many support the Cuban government. You have to take into consideration that hate towards the Cuban government in Miamy is a business. They need to keep people in a constant state of hate through constant nonstop lies, fabrications, half-truths etc. because hate is a strong emotion that elicits strong reactions that they need for their plans against the Cuban government, because lies sell well in Miami, because they need to convince the US government (that dishes out millions of dollars annually for activities against the Cuban government) that the embargo needs to remain in place and that they need more money to help the US government topple the Cuban government. It all comes down to money and hate.
I'll leave you with Lester D Mallory's memorandum to the president in 1960.  It will explain a lot of things:

On April 6, 1960 a memorandum issued by the Deputy Assistant Secretary of State for Western Hemisphere affairs Lester D. Mallory stated:* “*_*The majority of Cubans support Castro. There is no effective political opposition… The only foreseeable means of alienating internal support is through disenchantment and disaffection based on economic dissatisfaction and hardship” *_He further stated that_ *“… “every possible means should be undertaken promptly to weaken the economic life of Cuba.”* _He also called for_ *“…a line of action which, while as adroit and inconspicuous as possible, makes the greatest inroads in denying money and supplies to Cuba, to decrease monetary and real wages, to bring about hunger, desperation and overthrow of government.*_*”.*


Fernando said:


> ...by anyone other than the State and its government.


That's a blatant lie.


----------



## Fernando

Awwal12 said:


> 20% of the population well may represent petty bourgeoisie (and I'd add dissatisfied clerks to the list). Of course, alienating all of it was Castro's fault, but in general that was more or less predictable, given that the Cuban Revolution was largely pro-peasant from the start.


Well. If I was a leader, I would be worried if 20% of my governees flee my benevolent government. I suppose that specially petty burgeoisie would be specially reluctant to flee if they have properties in the island. It is easier to emigrate for those who have nothing.

Cuban Revolution could be pro-peasant, I do not know, but it was certainly not Communist at the beginning and only after Castro entered in Havana was openly Communist. As a matter of fact, there was a general simpathy in US towards Castro and he had some support from Eisenhower administration. So, it was hardly predictable that he would lose the support from the 'burgeoisie' and the gentry.

That is specially true when you consider that Cuba was an INmigration beacon from several countries of Americas and Europe. As a matter of fact, there was a sizable emigration FROM Spain to Cuba which cut off only in 1959, despite the (paradoxical?) friendship of Franco and Castro.


----------



## Awwal12

Fernando said:


> So, it was hardly predictable that he would lose the support from the 'burgeoisie' and the gentry.


In my opinion, he was doomed to lose either that or the sympathies of the poor majority of the peasants (who basically had brought him to power). He chose to keep the latter. The class interests were just too obviously conflicting. (In Russia the revolution was essentially pro-labourer, setting different priorities and leaving more room for maneuver.)


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> I would be worried if 20% of my governees flee my benevolent government.


Apparently you refuse to acknowledge that the "embargo" played and plays a huge part in people wanting to migrate. Apparently you didn't read Mallory's memorandum. Along with the embargo there's always been a campaign of disinformation and lies as I already mentioned. The US puts a lot of effort and money, now with the help of social media, into making everybody believe that migration, disatisfaction and the economic problems as a result of their genocidal policies against the Cuban people are caused by the Cuban government and the socialist system. Obviously they have been very successful as these hardships anticipated by Mallory have accumulated, along with their relentless anticomunist campaigns. After all, the US is the most powerful nation and they own the most powerful far reaching influential media. They have never allowed the Cuban government to prove itself successful economically. In every other respect we have proven ourself way beyond any reasonable doubt.


----------



## Awwal12

michelmontescuba said:


> Apparently you refuse to acknowledge that the "embargo" played and plays a huge part in people wanting to migrate.


It did, but, frankly, you cannot blame the embargo alone. To begin with, Castro himself was investing a large share of available resources not into the Cuban economy but into supporting revolutionary movements all over the world (the investments which proved fruitless in the long term).


----------



## Fernando

michelmontescuba said:


> Apparently you refuse to acknowledge that the "embargo" played and plays a huge part in people wanting to migrate.


Apparently you refuse to acknowledge how much money and resources USSR invested in Cuba.

You can not expect to expropiate all property from a country and pretend to continue business as usual, or installing nuclear missiles and encourage its owner to use it. Cuba has defaulted almost every peseta, euro and dollar loaned by Spanish private or public institution, despite the generally amiable relationship (including the dictatorship). Bahía Cochinos is another thing and is not justifiable, in my opinion. It is also not justifiable to fund every revolutionary / terrorist group in the world and expect the affected country to go on with business.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Awwal12 said:


> It did


Actually my comment was in response to Fernando's statement.


Awwal12 said:


> frankly, you cannot blame the embargo alone.


I already expected that comment. Saying that the Cuban government has absolutely no blame for whatever problems we have is the same as saying that the Cuban government is perfect. If we believe that such thing as perfection is impossible (no government is) then we have to conclude that the Cuban government, just like any government in the world makes mistake. The big question is: are the Cuban government and the socialist system mainly responsible for the economic situation in Cuba? Of course not, and their's no one that can say otherwise, since we haven't had the opportunity to prove them wrong.

I'll give you just a few details about how the embargo affects our country:

The damage caused by the blockade against Cuba are huge and its provisions transcend the borders of the United States, they are extraterritorial.

The blockade prohibits Americans, American companies and their subsidiaries in other countries under the legislation of those countries: to spend money in Cuba, to buy from Cuban companies, to buy Cuban products, to invest in Cuba, to sell to Cuba.

The blockade also prohibits: any bank in any country from accepting US dollars in deposit or as payment to a client from a Cuban company, or a Cuban company paying a transaction in dollars.

The blockade prevents funds related to Cuban companies from  passing through the United States even if it is through banks of other countries. the embargo prohibits any US-owned bank in any country in the world from lending or in general giving any type or form of credit that might benefit a Cuban company.

The embargo prohibits any US-owned bank in any country in the world from serving as a channel for a bank payment to or from Cuba. It prohibits any US ships from touching Cuban ports it prohibits ships from other countries that touch Cuban ports from touching US ports up to 6 months later.

It prevents packages (DHL, TNT, etc.) coming from Cuban companies or destined for Cuban companies from passing through North American territory. In general it prohibits any goods coming from Cuban companies or destined for Cuban companies from passing through North American territory.

It also prohibits foreign companies from selling products to Cuba that contain at least 10% US raw materials or components, wich has a huge impact in iur economy.

To all this, we must add the 243 measures that Trump took to intensify the blockade and that Biden maintains, among which is the significant reduction in the sending of remittances. More than 50 of those measures in times of Covid.

As of 2021 the economic damages amounted to 150 billion dollars at current prices and one trillion (one million million) 700 billion at gold prices. The human damage and the damage in general to our country associated with the blockade are immeasurable.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> Apparently you refuse to acknowledge how much money and resources USSR invested in Cuba.


Do you even know that the USSR disappeared in 1991? Plus, the USSR was a big nation with a big economy, but it wasn't the entire world. The embargo affected even then, and after the dissolution of the USSR their economic assistance ended. Plus, this is not 1980, this is 2022.


Fernando said:


> You can not expect to expropiate all property from a country and pretend to continue business as usual


Why not? It's happened in the past and we have economic relations with the rest of countries involved in the nationalization process and so does the US with other countries that have nationalized assets in the past. Cuba didn't invent nationalizations. Countries have the right to nationalize for reasons of public interest, wich was obviously the case of Cuba. That right derives from the countries' sovereignty and is recognized by international law, even by the US. Plus, as I already explained in post #91, the blockade is extraterritorial, which is illegal and against international law. It is considered a genocide according to the Geneva Convention and is opposed and voted against in the UN annually by the great majority of government. Last year, there were 184 votes against the embargo, three abstentions and two in favor - the United States and Israel.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> or installing nuclear missiles and encourage its owner to use it.


You're just rehashing old deceptive arguments we already discussed in the "Culture Cafe" forum in a thread titled "*USA decided if a sovereign country went into communism?*". In that thread I already defeated you arguments regarding nationalization and your accusations about Fidel encouraging the Soviets to use nuclear power. Nevertheless, I'll copy and paste some of that and rehash it if necessary, along with other things I've posted in other threads:

It was the US threatening Cuba and the USSR in the first place. Fidel Castro initially opposed to a secret placing of missiles in Cuba and tried to convince Khrushchev of making it public. A new invasion of Cuba by the US was near and the damage already done by the Operation Mongoose/Cuban Project was enormous: 5,700 sabotages organized by the CIA; numerous assassination attempts; biological, economical and military warfare; terrorism as well as Ideological and political subversion etc. Everything ever invented in order to destroy a revolution was tried before the Missiles Crisis. The economic and human damage caused by such genocidal policies were overwhelming so I don't see how you could make a point about the US being a victim here.

Fidel recommended Khrushchev to launch an attack if certain circumstances were met and he was right to do so. He believed an air attack upon Cuba or an invasion was imminent and it was. Such an attack would’ve meant war not only with Cuba but with the USSR so it was fair to think that a nuclear attack upon soviet soil would’ve ensued. He was right to believe that the US would've tried to attack first. It's not like they hadn’t done so before (think about Hiroshima an Nagasaki) so he thought it sensible that in case of an attack upon Cuba the soviets should learn from the past and not allow the US to strike first like they did in Japan. And again, it was the US threatening Cuba and the USSR in the first place, it was the US creating mass destruction weaponry and unleashing hell on Japan forcing the rest of world powers to develop such deadly capabilities. It was the US invading Cuba and trying to destroy its government and leaders so you don’t get to pin this on Cuba or Fidel.


Fernando said:


> Cuba has defaulted almost every peseta, euro and dollar loaned by Spanish private or public institution, despite the generally amiable relationship


Obviously we have trouble paying. The US is bending itself backwards to make sure we don't have money. We still have excellent economic relations with Europe and Spain.


Fernando said:


> It is also not justifiable to fund every revolutionary / terrorist group in the world and expect the affected country to go on with business.


If they don't want business with us that's ok, but the blockade is extraterritorial, therefore illegal. They don't have that right.
As for Cuba funding terrorism, that's a blatant lie.



Awwal12 said:


> Castro himself was investing a large share of available resources not into the Cuban economy but into supporting revolutionary movements all over the world


Yes, and that was a just cause. Was it detrimental to the Cuban economy? Probably. Was it the right thing to do? That's a great question and it depends on how you want to see it. Fidel was an idealist. He wanted to change the world for the better. He wanted to free the poor and the underdog from their terrible suffering and I refuse to blame him for that. Capitalism teach people individualism, greed, the law of the jungle and that the ends justify the means in terms of economy etc. On the other hand, altruism, and internationalism are two of the main tenets  of the Cuban revolution and how the Cuban government conducts its international relations.


----------



## Fernando

michelmontescuba said:


> Yes, and that was a just cause.


So, you pretend to attack every government in the world which does not coincide with yours and pretend to perform normal trade.


michelmontescuba said:


> You're just rehashing old deceptive arguments we already discussed in the "Culture Cafe" forum in a thread titled "*USA decided if a sovereign country went into communism?*".


Right. I will not repeat the discussion here.


michelmontescuba said:


> Obviously we have trouble paying. The US is bending itself backwards to make sure we don't have money. We still have excellent economic relations with europe and Spain.


Of course you have 'excellent' relations with Spain! You owe 2 GEUR even after condoning 1.7 GEUR in 2015, the highest by far in Hispanic America.

La deuda de Cuba con España roza los 2.000 millones de euros, casi dos tercios de la de toda Iberoamérica


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> So, you pretend to attack every government in the world


We haven't attacked anyone. That's just a gross lie. Why do you try so hard to distort everything? Don't you have any regard for the truth? Why do you try so hard to portray the Cuban government as evil? You're not just trying hard to distort reality, but you are purposely trying to "analyze" thing from the worst perspective possible. Maybe you should adopt the "Principle of charity" into your style of debating, for once.
Principle of charity - Wikipedia.



Fernando said:


> Of course you have 'excellent' relations with Spain! You owe 2 GEUR even after condoning 1.7 GEUR in 2015, the highest by far in Hispanic America.


How about Spain's debt with Cuba for hundred of years of colonialism and atrocities? That debt is unplayable.


----------



## Fernando

michelmontescuba said:


> How about Spain debt with Cuba for hundred of years of colonialism and atrocities. That debt is unplayable.


Ask the Castros. Both their parents are 1st-generation Spanish inmigrants.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Fernando said:


> Ask the Castros. Both their parents are 1st-generation Spanish inmigrants.


That is not an argument, that's just a quibble.


----------



## Fernando

michelmontescuba said:


> That is not an argument, that's just a quibble.


Sorry. I did not want to be out of place.


----------

